# SCOOBS Quarkin' Revoultion to Evolution..!



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

For all of you that don't know me .. your not worth knowing jokes

I'm Ollie 23 years old.Been on the forum since June 2012 .. learning stuff before setting up a journal but thought id give it a bash now since Queenie keeps Nagging non stop lol

*
Goals: *

Strength,power and speed.. muscle just bigger than average but good definition!

Main reason why i want to do this so i can improve performance in karate allowing me to do techniques

Faster with more power and Strength.

Once i have finished doing the P90x and p90xPlus Im planning on doing Insanity Training then il be back at the gym 3 days a week!

*Stats:*

Weight = Just over 9 Stone

Height = 5ft 7

Arms = 12"

Chest =31"

*Supplements : *

Whey Protein Strawberry Cream (My protein currently) But will use pro-10 aswell

2x Shakes a Day one in Morning with Gold Top milk, one straight after Workout using Water

*Training:*

P90x Routine Download

*Cardio :*

*
*Shotokan Karate Every Thursday

*Training Days Are:*

Monday

Tuesday

Wednesday

Friday

*Rest Days:*

Thursday

Saturday

Sunday

*
Duration :*

90 Days (3 Months)

*Exercises split into different days with 3 phases *

*
Phase 1 1-30 Days *

*
Phase 2 31-60 Days *

*
Phase 3 61-90 Days * :

Just Simply click on the date then it tells me which exercises to do on that specific Day ..



*Exercises:*


Chest & Back

Plyometrics

Shoulders & Arms

Yoga (LOL)

Legs & Back

Kenpo

Stretch

Core Synergistics

Chest & Shoulders & Triceps

Back & Biceps

Cardio X

Ab Ripper


Pics will be updated Every So Often

Enjoy Scoobs

....................................

*
Day 1 - January 21st 2013*

*
*

*
Chest and Back Workout :*

Standard Push-Ups - 30

Wide Front Pull - Ups - 20

Military Push Ups - 20

Reverse Grip Chin Ups - 25

Wide Fly Push Ups - 20

Closed Grip overhand Pull ups - 25

Decline Push Ups - 31

Heavy Pants - 18

Diamond Push Ups - 24

Lawnmowers - 30

Dive-Bomber Push ups - 12

Back Flys - 15

*
Ab Ripper X:*

In and Outs = 25

Bicycles Forword= 25

Bicycles Reverse = 25

Crunchy Frog = 25

Wide leg sit ups = 25

Fiser Scissors = 25

Hiphop 'N Raise =25

pulse up (heels heaven) = 25

V-Up /Roll -Up Combos = 25

Oblique V-ups = 25

Leg climbs = 12 Each Side

Mason Twist = 40

Cool Down and Stretch Followed by Protein Shake with water

*
Day 2 - January 22nd 2013*

*Plyometrics Workout:*

Jump Squats - 30 seconds = 20

Run Stance Squats -30 Seconds =16

Airbourne Heisman = 30 seconds -20

Swing Kicks = 1 min (left 30 secs + right 30 secs) = 14 Each

Squat Bench Jumps - 30 seconds = 18

Squat Switch Pickups - 30 seconds = 14

Double Airbourne Heisman - 30 seconds = 15

Circle run - 1 min (30 secs clockwise +30 secs anti clockwise) = Failure

Run Squat 180 Jump switches - 30 seconds =14

Lateral Leapfrog Squats - 30 seconds =20

Monster Truck Tires - 30 seconds = Failure

Hot foot - 1 minute = Failure

Jump Knee Tuck - 30 seconds = 18

Mary Katherine Lunges = 30 Seconds = 12

Leap Frog Squats = 30 Seconds = 20

Twist Combo - 30 seconds = Failure

Rockstar Hops - 30 seconds (left hand 15seconds + right hand 15seconds) = 8 Each

Gap Jumps - 30 Seconds = 10 jumps

Squat Jacks - 30 seconds = 14

Military March - 1 minute = Failure

Jump Squats - 30 seconds = 22

Run Stance Squats -30 Seconds =16

Airbourne Heisman = 30 seconds -20

Swing Kicks = 1 min (left 30 secs + right 30 secs) = 14 Each

Squat Bench Jumps - 30 seconds = 20

Squat Switch Pickups - 30 seconds = 15

Double Airbourne Heisman - 30 seconds = 15

Circle run - 1 min (30 secs clockwise +30 secs anti clockwise) = Failure

Run Squat 180 jump switches - 30 seconds =14

Lateral Leapfrog Squats - 30 seconds =18

Monster Truck Tires - 30 seconds = Failure

Hot foot - 1 minute = Failure

Jump Knee Tuck - 30 seconds = 20

Mary Katherine Lunges = 30 Seconds = 10

Leap Frog Squats = 30 Seconds = 18

Twist Combo - 30 seconds = Failure

Rockstar Hops - 30 seconds (left hand 15seconds + right hand 15seconds) = 8 Each

Gap Jumps - 30 Seconds = 12 jumps

Squat Jacks - 30 seconds = 16

Military March - 1 minute = Failure

Pitch & Catch - 1 minute (30secs left 30secs right) = 10 Each

Jump Shot - 1 Minute (30secs Left 30secs Right) = 12 both

Football Hero - 1 minute = Failure

*
Day 3 - January 23rd 2013*

*
*

*
Shoulders & Arms Workout:*

Alternating Shoulder Press - 11kg =10 reps

In & Out Bicep Curls -11Kg =16 Reps

Two Arm Kick Backs -11Kg =10 Reps

Deep Swimmers Presses - 6kg = 8 Reps

Full supination Concerntration Curls - 11Kg = 10Reps

Chair Dips = 25

Upright Rows - 11Kg = 10Reps

Static Arm Curls - 11Kg = 16 Reps

Flip -Grip Twist Tricep Kickbacks- 8.5 Kg = 10 Reps

Two Angle Shoulder Flys - 6kg = 16 Reps

Crounching Cohen Curls -7.5 Kg = 8 Reps

Lying Down Tricep Extensions - 5Kg = 10 Reps

Alternating Shoulder Press -11Kg = 11reps

In & Out Bicep Curls - 11kg =16 Reps

Two Arm Kick Backs - 11Kg =10 Reps

Deep Swimmers Presses -7Kg = 8 reps

Full supination Concerntration Curls - 11Kg = 10Reps

Chair Dips = Failure

Upright Rows - 11Kg = 10Reps

Static Arm Curls - 11Kg = 16 Reps

Flip -Grip Twist Tricep Kickbacks - 7.5 Kg = 12 Reps

Two Angle Shoulder Flys -5 kg = 16 Reps

Crouching Cohen Curls - 7.5 Kg = 8 Reps

Lying Down Tricep Extensions- 5Kg = 10 Reps

*
Ab Ripper X:*

In and Outs = 25

Bicycles Forword= 25

Bicycles Reverse = 25

Crunchy Frog = 25

Wide leg sit ups = 25

Fiser Scissors = 25

Hiphop 'N Raise =25

Pulse up (heels heaven) = 25

V-Up /Roll -Up Combos = 25Oblique V-ups = 25

Leg climbs = 12 Each Side

Mason Twist = 40

Cool Down and Stretch Followed by Protein Shake with water

*Day 4 - January 24th 2013*

*
*

*
Yoga Exercise*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

9 stone at 5ft 7 Jesus mate what have you been doing with your life.

The list of week training, are you only doing that one part for each week?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Loving the title! Good luck with things!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck matey.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

*Chest=31* :w00t:

no way, not possible


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck mate.

What is your diet?

Also with the training what system is it? How does it work?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

At that weight why do p90x or insanity?

Eat, eat, eat, eat.... and lift as heavy as you can!

Good luck mate


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck mate. .will keep an eye on your progress. .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck Scoobs, I came from 8 stone a couple years ago to 12 and gaining now, I know how much of a b1tch it is to start from small but it's worth it in the end :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

How's the training going scoob ?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

good luck scoobs, you kept ya word with the journal :thumb:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Good luck matey.


Cheers Boss 



Suprakill4 said:


> 9 stone at 5ft 7 Jesus mate what have you been doing with your life.
> 
> The list of week training, are you only doing that one part for each week?


I admit i use to not eat lots mate but that will all be changing  time to make changes and grow.

Theres a database worksheet i just literally click on the date and it says which exercises i should be doing for that specific day. I will be updating the journal Daily as i only get 1 rest day which is going to be a Sunday.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

lucs said:


> good luck scoobs, you kept ya word with the journal :thumb:


Yeh man i always keep my word mate 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's the training going scoob ?


Going to be giving this P90x a bash mate .. running low on money atm so cant afford the next few months gym membership



bigtommay said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> What is your diet?
> 
> Also with the training what system is it? How does it work?


Check post 12 mate theres an example


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Loving the title! Good luck with things!


Ha well u knew what it was going to be called anyway keeks bum lol xx


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done scoob onwards and upwards young sir


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Good luck on the journal scoobo

At 9 stone you need to start taking loads of steroids, eat like a fukcing stoner and train like Raptor doing legs.

It will all be worth it in the end mate, kay might even let you have a go once your a unit and ripped


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good luck Scoobs, I came from 8 stone a couple years ago to 12 and gaining now, I know how much of a b1tch it is to start from small but it's worth it in the end :thumbup1:


Cheers LEEDS bud .. yeah it is deffeintily a bitch not everyone relises how hard it is . Il get there though how ever long it take my goal is 11 stone anything bigger is a bonus for me =]


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

You can improvise with a lot of the things on the P90x with stuff you have around the house. So while you saving up for gym membership m8, loads to keep going on with


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck dude.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Good look mate I started at 10st 3 now 12st and iv had 2 months off of training. So onwards and upwards


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck mate. You're only small so get eating and eating and when you're full, eat more. Cut the cardio down as well. Get some meat on those bones! Then Kay will be yours!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Good luck mate,

Never been a big fan of home work out dvd's, but did an hour of David Hays dvd this afternoon, tough!

Often see that p90x advertised on sky before I got to work in the morning, be interesting to see what what results you get.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers for all the replies will be starting the Rountine 2mo.. will update Daily


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Good luck mate. You're only small so get eating and eating and when you're full, eat more. Cut the cardio down as well. Get some meat on those bones! Then Kay will be yours!


yeah mate i have always been short ass lol .. yeah i will be trying to eat loads mate .. even if it makes me sick i will force it down me .. you think 2 x Protein shakes are enough mate ? i doubt it but time will tell me son


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> yeah mate i have always been short ass lol .. yeah i will be trying to eat loads mate .. even if it makes me sick i will force it down me .. you think 2 x Protein shakes are enough mate ? i doubt it but time will tell me son


How can anyone answer that question when you have not listed your complete diet?? Have you learnt much since being a member on here in between all the chasing round the woman? Lol just kidding.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> How can anyone answer that question when you have not listed your complete diet?? Have you learnt much since being a member on here in between all the chasing round the woman? Lol just kidding.


Diet will just be eatting loads mate but keeping it clean cutting out the Junk food like crisps and pizza and chocolate bars .. will consume roughly 2300 - 2500 Calorie ... no harm in chatting the girls up Supra .. :bounce:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Diet will just be eatting loads mate but keeping it clean cutting out the Junk food like crisps and pizza and chocolate bars .. will consume roughly 2300 - 2500 Calorie ... no harm in chatting the girls up Supra .. :bounce:


Need more, aim for 3000 min I'd say mate. at 9 stone it doesn't have to be a clean diet either tbh


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

scoobs my man when it comes to your food you also need to aim for man size portions


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Need more, aim for 3000 min I'd say mate. at 9 stone it doesn't have to be a clean diet either tbh


going to aim for 2600 -2800 to begin with as i can always up it mate ..plan on keeping it clean mate will just have to eat lots of steak and chicken to boost it up and add cheese to every meal to boost the cals up



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> scoobs my man when it comes to your food you also need to aim for man size portions


Thts what im planning to do mate up the game and make my intake better to get bigger


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

this guy is a troll


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> this guy is a troll


Why?

I would eat more than 2600 cals but again I havnt been 9 stone since being a kid so I'm not sure how many you would need to grow as obviously the bigger you get the more you need.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> this guy is a troll


You are a troll


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Scoobs should have his chance at running a journal if he wants to without being called a troll. He's been around for a while. I don't believe he is a troll.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> this guy is a troll


No you are confusing him with your mum.

Good luck with the journal and progress scoobs.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> No you are confusing him with your mum.
> 
> Good luck with the journal and progress scoobs.


Lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> this guy is a troll


Do one lewis


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lew1s said:


> this guy is a troll


Scoobs is a lad


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I ate 3000+ cals at 9stone and turned into a fat fat fvck so your probably okay on what youre saying...unless of course youre using aas and its a different game.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

haha...people on here are so naive


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

bigtommay said:


> I ate 3000+ cals at 9stone and turned into a fat fat fvck so your probably okay on what youre saying...unless of course youre using aas and its a different game.


I am hoping scoobs will be jumping on at least 500mg of test PW


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> haha...people on here are so naive


People on here !??

Errr so let me get this exactly right just so nothing slips up

Quote "people on here are so naive "

Hmmmmm

YOU'RE ON HERE

hello naive person, welcome to SCOOBS journal !

From another naive person


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Utterfocus said:


> People on here !??
> 
> Errr so let me get this exactly right just so nothing slips up
> 
> ...


why are you so quick to jump to his defence? are you bent? this guy is a troll you would have to be a spastic to not realise this.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> why are you so quick to jump to his defence? are you bent? this guy is a troll you would have to be a spastic to not realise this.


I am a female he is a male

How do you make the assumption I am bent

All this is coming from a person who hasn't even got a avi


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF is this all about. An argument and I'm not involved. Must be bl00dy slacking! Lol


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> WTF is this all about. An argument and I'm not involved. Must be bl00dy slacking! Lol


Wondered where you had been lately you didn't reply to my message


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't know about anyone else but I fine the term spastic quite offensive generally only used be complete c*cks with no respect for anyone.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Don't know about anyone else but I fine the term spastic quite offensive generally only used be complete c*cks with no respect for anyone.


Hear hear


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

each to their own, ill believe hes not a troll when i've saw real photos not ones that look like they've been taken from a disabled blokes facebook and put as an avatar


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@LIL-SCOOB-23 ignore Lewis and his f*ckry stay on your lane my man


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

'


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> each to their own, ill believe hes not a troll when i've saw real photos not ones that look like they've been taken from a disabled blokes facebook and put as an avatar


Did you read books at school!!

Trolls are angry short things that live under bridges!! If he lived under a bridge do you not thing his fingers would be to frozen to type a journal ?? Hmmm ??


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> each to their own, ill believe hes not a troll when i've saw real photos not ones that look like they've been taken from a disabled blokes facebook and put as an avatar


Your what they call a gloyt! Scoobz has bn around for a while let him get on with his journal leave the page if you don't like it


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

ciggy said:


> Your what they call a gloyt! Scoobz has bn around for a while let him get on with his journal leave the page if you don't like it


you look like a sex offender


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> you look like a sex offender


If I can wish Scoobs well and hopefully help him with his goals then anyone can, since we were at each others throats from day 1. Chill out.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

im all for wishing people well, just alot of things dont add up with this guy. this doesn't matter to me regardless lol so never mind


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> you look like a sex offender


What does a sex offender look like? You must have been abused to be an expert on the matter. Why put scoobz down for making a journal and asking for advice? Forum is here to help people not put them down its people like you who need banning


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lew1s wind your neck in and fcuk off out of this journal if you are just gonna say sh1t like that. No need for it.

Scoobs, start at 2500 cals but I think that will be too little due to how much exercise you're doing. Get some money saved up and join a proper gym then we'll help give you a routine. For now try this P90 thing though. If in 2 weeks youve stuck to 2500 cals and haven't gained, up your cals to 3000. I think at first you need to get used to eating decent food and having 5 or 6 meals a day.

Yes you maybe be a creepy stalker infatuated with Kay but you are a nice enough lad so they'll be plenty on here happy to help you.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Lew1s wind your neck in and fcuk off out of this journal if you are just gonna say sh1t like that. No need for it.
> 
> Scoobs, start at 2500 cals but I think that will be too little due to how much exercise you're doing. Get some money saved up and join a proper gym then we'll help give you a routine. For now try this P90 thing though. If in 2 weeks youve stuck to 2500 cals and haven't gained, up your cals to 3000. I think at first you need to get used to eating decent food and having 5 or 6 meals a day.
> 
> Yes you maybe be a creepy stalker infatuated with Kay but you are a nice enough lad so they'll be plenty on here happy to help you.


Lol @the Kay thing and download myfitnesspal best app iv used for Loggin food intake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@Lew1s don't be a d1ck mate if you do not like the OP then don't come into his journal.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck Ollie. 

Stick some pics up so that you can look back and compare them.

Try to log your food intake.

Most important thing..WEIGH your food, that way you can increase macro's accordingly-the amount of people that 'guess' how much they are eating and get it wrong is surprising! Not sure how good you are in the kitchen, but learning some basic cooking skills will make eating alot less tiresome as you can make your grub interesting and flavourfilled, there is nothing more tedious than eating plain chicken and plain rice several times per day:laugh:

As I said, good luck, will be reading with interest and if i can offer any help am happy to do so.

Now go eat and grow!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ser said:


> Good luck Ollie.
> 
> Stick some pics up so that you can look back and compare them.
> 
> ...


Agree with this, I HATE chicken now I've eaten it so much so spicing it up is a must!

I don't weigh my food anymore or calories count, don't think there's much point at 12 stone - same goes for Scoobs, just eat until you're full then eat some more, if you aren't feeling sick from eating, you aren't eating enough


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If he doesn't weigh it, how does he know exactly what his intake is?

See whilst i agree that as long as he eats he will grow, i am a firm believer in knowing exactly how much you are eating as it means you are keeping records and can increase or decrease...

AND its a good habit to get into for later years, possible future preps etc.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Good luck man :thumbup1: I just got off the phone to Kay, she said she will supply you naked pictures when you reach 12 stone - Nice of her isn't it!!

On a real tho, you've just started your journey. Its taken me 3-4 years with a bit of a gap to get from 10.5st to 18st and I'm still so far away. If your thinking of taking meds - Don't. You will not get big quickly believe me youll balloon up if you train hard and eat that food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Natty.Solider said:


> Good luck man :thumbup1: I just got off the phone to Kay, she said she will supply you naked pictures when you reach 12 stone - Nice of her isn't it!!
> 
> On a real tho, you've just started your journey. Its taken me 3-4 years with a bit of a gap to get from 10.5st to 18st and I'm still so far away. If your thinking of taking meds - Don't. You will not get big quickly believe me youll balloon up if you train hard and eat that food.


how old are you mate?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Ive just turned 22


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck Scoobs, i'll be watching this :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ser said:


> If he doesn't weigh it, how does he know exactly what his intake is?
> 
> See whilst i agree that as long as he eats he will grow, i am a firm believer in knowing exactly how much you are eating as it means you are keeping records and can increase or decrease...
> 
> AND its a good habit to get into for later years, possible future preps etc.


I got bogged down with weighing and counting all my macros daily etc and it just wasn't fun anymore and started to lose interest. But I had two jobs at the time and 4 uni projects on the go at the same time, so I really didn't have the time. Ironically it's when I stopped counting and just started eating as much as possible that my weight shot up


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If you have a busy life, just cook and weigh the night before, portion it up...and sling each portion in micro when needed.

All the counting should have been done when preping meals for next day.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always weigh stuff out for the reasons stated above. Plus it's not too hard to get a days worth of food ready first thing in the morning. Took me 30mins this morning to get all my stuff together for my high carb day so ~2800cals, 300g protein, 300g carbs and 40g fats


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> Always weigh stuff out for the reasons stated above. Plus it's not too hard to get a days worth of food ready first thing in the morning. Took me 30mins this morning to get all my stuff together for my high carb day so ~2800cals, 300g protein, 300g carbs and 40g fats


Yep its easy to get food ready. I do it every night after i train. Oven on, chicken breasts in, spuds in. half an hour later done. Or 1KG of mince in a pan with spices, 30mins done. No excuses not prepping food.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

have never felt so sick in my life before eatting so much ! Giving it one hour then il be giving the first day a bash ..Cheers for all the replies everyone now let the game begin


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> have never felt so sick in my life before eatting so much ! Giving it one hour then il be giving the first day a bash ..Cheers for all the replies everyone now let the game begin


Will take a couple of weeks but you will get used it bud


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Yep its easy to get food ready. I do it every night after i train. Oven on, chicken breasts in, spuds in. half an hour later done. Or 1KG of mince in a pan with spices, 30mins done. No excuses not prepping food.


Exactly the same as I do drink my shake while cooking meal for later on that evening and meals for the next day.

By the time I eat my last meal of the day and tidy up everything is cooled down so can go in cool bag just to grab in the morning. (I'd rather the 20 mins in bed and sort it he might before)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

soon it will be easy to get your food down mate just keep at it.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck with this dude, you need to get some meat on them bones!!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The only thing I weigh is my carbs. The meat has weights when you buy it and I buy portion controlled fillets which are between 200-230g per breast. Give it 2 weeks and you will adjust to your new diet, those 6-7 meals you once forced down, you will then crave.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 1 - January 21st 2013

*Chest and Back Workout* :


Standard Push-Ups - 30

Wide Front Pull - Ups - 20

Military Push Ups - 20

Reverse Grip Chin Ups - 25

Wide Fly Push Ups - 20

Closed Grip overhand Pull ups - 25

Decline Push Ups - 31

Heavy Pants - 18

Diamond Push Ups - 24

Lawnmowers - 30

Dive-Bomber Push ups - 12

Back Flys - 15


*
Ab Ripper X:*


In and Outs = 25

Bicycles Forword= 25

Bicycles Reverse = 25

Crunchy Frog = 25

Wide leg sit ups = 25

Fiser Scissors = 25

Hiphop 'N Raise =25

pulse up (heels heaven) = 25

V-Up /Roll -Up Combos = 25

Oblique V-ups = 25

Leg climbs = 12 Each Side

Mason Twist = 40

Cool Down and Stretch Followed by Protein Shake with water


Nakered aint the word just about to have my after workout protein shake then a nice hot shower then il be chilling for the rest of the day ! getting more grub inside me

managed to drink 3/4 of a litre whilst working out though


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You in a proper gym mate or working out at home atm?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You in a proper gym mate or working out at home atm?


Working out at home atm Bud .. mum has been made redundant so i got to help pay out for the bills .. had cancel my membership with the gym 2 weeks ago .. but to save not doing anything i thought give this p90x a go .. got some weights around the house though so can use them when need on the p90 mate


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Good luck Scoobs, i'll be watching this :thumbup1:


cheers me son ! tell u what all this eatting is making me sick and sleepy ! done the first day of the p90x and am shattered bud


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> cheers me son ! tell u what all this eatting is making me sick and sleepy ! done the first day of the p90x and am shattered bud


If you have the spare time a nap or two will help you grow  You grow more when asleep, I love nap time when I'm not busy with uni work


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Working out at home atm Bud .. mum has been made redundant so i got to help pay out for the bills ..


Good lad :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hope you didnt pay full price for the p90x scoobs


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ser said:


> Good luck Ollie.
> 
> Stick some pics up so that you can look back and compare them.
> 
> ...


im aiming for the 2500 - 2600 mark

with 2.5 - 3 litres of water, or Vimto

Will try my best to log my food intake on the computer . just been eatting crazy amounts duno where its going inside of me . done my first day of p90x earlier shattered is an understatement . had to have nice boiling hot shower straight after to help with the pain .

Feeling proper teird from the workout and eatting tones of food

Will put before pics up on friday so i can look back on them same with measurements

you get saving for the wedding and il get eatting to fuel my body jobs a gd'n x


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> hope you didnt pay full price for the p90x scoobs


i got it from the five finger discount mate its called torrents  .. it was free ..


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If you have the spare time a nap or two will help you grow  You grow more when asleep, I love nap time when I'm not busy with uni work


yeah true that mate i had a Snooze after my shower earlier was shattered . going to aim for 8 hours sleep every day now try and get the most out of this workout rountine Grow aswellll be the hulk soon lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

scoobs what foods are you eating for your bulk? or is it a case of everything in sight?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> scoobs what foods are you eating for your bulk? or is it a case of everything in sight?


Everything in sight mainly mate but will be keeping it pretty clean .. eat till i feel sick .. when i get hungry eat til i feel sick . only way im going to get big . just hope it gets easier as time goes on . nearly chundered my protein shake up after my workout earlier not good kept it down though luckily haha


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck mate.

Im sure after a few weeks of the new diet you will get used to chucking so much food down your gob


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Im sure after a few weeks of the new diet you will get used to chucking so much food down your gob


yeah mate i never use to have breakfast before but have recentily started to eat in the mornings .. Cheers for the good luck mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Scoobs, go in my journal and look at one of my high carb days (not got a lot of time or I'd type it out) macros work out at 300g pro, 300g carbs and 40g fats so ~ 2800cals. You could add more fat and carbs if you like but it'll give you some ideas of what I use for 2800 cals and it's p1ss easy to get ready and to eat


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

RACK said:


> Scoobs, go in my journal and look at one of my high carb days (not got a lot of time or I'd type it out) macros work out at 300g pro, 300g carbs and 40g fats so ~ 2800cals. You could add more fat and carbs if you like but it'll give you some ideas of what I use for 2800 cals and it's p1ss easy to get ready and to eat


Cheers bud i just had a browse and copied all the high meal days i could see

Meal 1 - 4 rice cakes with jam and 2 scoops whey

Meals 2-5 - 200g chicken, 200g sweet spuds, 1 tblsp EVOO and 50g broccoli

Pre-wo - 4 rice cakes and jam and 2 scoops whey

Intra-wo - bcaa with water

Post-wo - 2 scoops whey and 40g vitargo

Meal 1 - 2 scoops whey, 70g oats

Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 200g sweet potato, 50g broccoli, 10g evoo

Pre-WO - 4 rice cakes with jam, 2 scoops whey (followed by ThePr0teinWorks RAZE)

Intra-WO - BCAA's, creatine, glutamine

Post-WO - 2 scoops whey, 40g vitargo

Meals 3,4,5 - 200g chicken, 200g sweet potato, 50g broccoli, 10g evoo

Meal 1, whey and oats

Meals 2,3,4, 200g chicken, 200g sweet potato, 50g broccoli, 10ml evoo

Meal 5, 200g rib eye steak, 200g sweet potato, 50g broccoli

Pre-WO, Rice cakes with jam and 2 scoops whey

Intra-WO, Bcaa's, creatine, glutamin

Post-WO, 2 scoops whey and 40g vitargo

Cheers @RACK Apreciate the input will try them once i get some rice cakes in the house


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

get peanut butter on your rice cakes scoobs.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries mate.

Ditto the PB on the rice cakes too, awesome stuff plus will add extra fats and bump cals up


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

RACK said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> Ditto the PB on the rice cakes too, awesome stuff plus will add extra fats and bump cals up


yeah il try the penut butter , Also going to try Quark on the rice cakes when i get them ... this post will put a smile on @Keeks since shes quarkin' mad lol :bounce:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Day 2 - January 22nd 2013*

*Plyometrics Workout:*

Jump Squats - 30 seconds = 20

Run Stance Squats -30 Seconds =16

Airbourne Heisman = 30 seconds -20

Swing Kicks = 1 min (left 30 secs + right 30 secs) = 14 Each

Jump Squats - 30 seconds = 22

Run Stance Squats -30 Seconds =16

Airbourne Heisman = 30 seconds -20

Swing Kicks = 1 min (left 30 secs + right 30 secs) = 14 Each

Squat Bench Jumps - 30 seconds = 18

Squat Switch Pickups - 30 seconds = 14

Double Airbourne Heisman - 30 seconds = 15

Circle run - 1 min (30 secs clockwise +30 secs anti clockwise) = Failure

Squat Bench Jumps - 30 seconds = 20

Squat Switch Pickups - 30 seconds = 15

Double Airbourne Heisman - 30 seconds = 15

Circle run - 1 min (30 secs clockwise +30 secs anti clockwise) = Failure

Jump Knee Tuck - 30 seconds = 18

Mary Katherine Lunges = 30 Seconds = 12

Leap Frog Squats = 30 Seconds = 20

Twist Combo - 30 seconds = Failure

Jump Knee Tuck - 30 seconds = 20

Mary Katherine Lunges = 30 Seconds = 10

Leap Frog Squats = 30 Seconds = 18

Twist Combo - 30 seconds = Failure

Rockstar Hops - 30 seconds (left hand 15seconds + right hand 15seconds) = 8 Each

Gap Jumps - 30 Seconds = 10 jumps

Squat Jacks - 30 seconds = 14

Military March - 1 minute = Failure

Rockstar Hops - 30 seconds (left hand 15seconds + right hand 15seconds) = 8 Each

Gap Jumps - 30 Seconds = 12 jumps

Squat Jacks - 30 seconds = 16

Military March - 1 minute = Failure

Run Squat 180 Jump switches - 30 seconds =14

Lateral Leapfrog Squats - 30 seconds =20

Monster Truck Tires - 30 seconds = Failure

Hot foot - 1 minute = Failure

Run Squat 180 jump switches - 30 seconds =14

Lateral Leapfrog Squats - 30 seconds =18

Monster Truck Tires - 30 seconds = Failure

Hot foot - 1 minute = Failure

Pitch & Catch - 1 minute (30secs left 30secs right) = 10 Each

Jump Shot - 1 Minute (30secs Left 30secs Right) = 12 both

Football Hero - 1 minute = Failure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk me mate .. thought u were swapping the scooby up for an EVO by the title :lol: well done getting this started son & reps for helping the ol'dear out with the bills. subd


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck mate.

I thought it was keeks, not queenie who was into quark badly ??


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk me mate .. thought u were swapping the scooby up for an EVO by the title :lol: well done getting this started son & reps for helping the ol'dear out with the bills. subd


haha .. evo is my 2nd favoruite car mate wont be long then il have another scooby in a year or two ! cheers for reps man returned them back bud ...


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> I thought it was keeks, not queenie who was into quark badly ??


The enitre world Knows that @Keeks is the number 1 fan of the creamy white stuff (Quarkl)lol .. Queenie kept nagging onto me to make a journal up and i kept delaying it as i know it was winding her up Haha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

playa


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going today olli?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I had quark for the first time yesterday, on a bagel with smoked salmon, wasnt bad but think im gonna try a cheesecake with it next!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going today olli?


All good bro , give it 30 mins then il be hitting the shoulders and arms exercises



VanillaFace said:


> I had quark for the first time yesterday, on a bagel with smoked salmon, wasnt bad but think im gonna try a cheesecake with it next!


i can just eat quark stright out of the tub with a spoon .. now i just experiment it on anything , weird im not that keen on cheese cake but love the quark .. i blame @Keeks just made me quarkaholic lol x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Good look mate


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Good look mate


cheers buddy reps given


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> cheers buddy reps given


Cheers dude appreciated


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> All good bro , give it 30 mins then il be hitting the shoulders and arms exercises
> 
> i can just eat quark stright out of the tub with a spoon .. now i just experiment it on anything , weird *im not that keen on cheese cake* but love the quark .. i blame @Keeks just made me quarkaholic lol x












im out


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Day 3 - January 23rd 2013*

*
*

*
Shoulders & Arms Workout:*

Alternating Shoulder Press - 11kg =10 reps

In & Out Bicep Curls -11Kg =16 Reps

Two Arm Kick Backs -11Kg =10 Reps

Deep Swimmers Presses - 6kg = 8 Reps

Full supination Concerntration Curls - 11Kg = 10Reps

Chair Dips = 25

Upright Rows - 11Kg = 10Reps

Static Arm Curls - 11Kg = 16 Reps

Flip -Grip Twist Tricep Kickbacks- 8.5 Kg = 10 Reps

Two Angle Shoulder Flys - 6kg = 16 Reps

Crounching Cohen Curls -7.5 Kg = 8 Reps

Lying Down Tricep Extensions - 5Kg = 10 Reps

Alternating Shoulder Press -11Kg = 11reps

In & Out Bicep Curls - 11kg =16 Reps

Two Arm Kick Backs - 11Kg =10 Reps

Deep Swimmers Presses -7Kg = 8 reps

Full supination Concerntration Curls - 11Kg = 10Reps

Chair Dips = Failure

Upright Rows - 11Kg = 10Reps

Static Arm Curls - 11Kg = 16 Reps

Flip -Grip Twist Tricep Kickbacks - 7.5 Kg = 12 Reps

Two Angle Shoulder Flys -5 kg = 16 Reps

Crouching Cohen Curls - 7.5 Kg = 8 Reps

Lying Down Tricep Extensions- 5Kg = 10 Reps

*Ab Ripper X:*

In and Outs = 25

Bicycles Forword= 25

Bicycles Reverse = 25

Crunchy Frog = 25

Wide leg sit ups = 25

Fiser Scissors = 25

Hiphop 'N Raise =25

Pulse up (heels heaven) = 25

V-Up /Roll -Up Combos = 25Oblique V-ups = 25

Leg climbs = 12 Each Side

Mason Twist = 40

Cool Down and Stretch Followed by Protein Shake with water


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> The enitre world Knows that @Keeks is the number 1 fan of the creamy white stuff (Quarkl)lol .. Queenie kept nagging onto me to make a journal up and i kept delaying it as i know it was winding her up Haha


When? U kept saying u were going to get a journal up and I agreed. Hardly nagging.

I cant see how u can put on size with these workouts? They look very much like high intensity cardio? Youre really gonna have to get your eating up to scratch.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> When? U kept saying u were going to get a journal up and I agreed. Hardly nagging.
> 
> I cant see how u can put on size with these workouts? They look very much like high intensity cardio? Youre really gonna have to get your eating up to scratch.


yeah i know claire im just messing with you ! just wished i made a journal sooner !

Well my food intake has been alot better the last 3 days i have started this and feel better in myself already!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> yeah i know claire im just messing with you ! just wished i made a journal sooner !
> 
> Well my food intake has been alot better the last 3 days i have started this and feel better in myself already!


Just keep at it the weight should start going up soon. Write down what you have eaten today so we can check you are on the right lines. Easy way to up your calories whey protein, full fat milk, oats and peanut butter blend it. Doesnt taste too bad either.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Just keep at it the weight should start going up soon. Write down what you have eaten today so we can check you are on the right lines. Easy way to up your calories whey protein, full fat milk, oats and peanut butter blend it. Doesnt taste too bad either.


i got fitnesspal mate its all on there bud !

yeh i been using milk for the shakes mate , but straight after the workout i have it with water so my body can absorb it faster. think thats right im still learning.... wish i never took back my smoothie machine that would have been perfect for that peanut butter shake u just mentioned


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> , but stright after the workout i have it with water so my body can absorb it faster. think thats right im still learning


yeah thats right mate.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Scoob, is your goal to add some mass? Personally, I wouldn't bother with bicep anything, myself. Dunno how much weight you've got, but I would be inclined to buy some barrels, fill the fcukers with as much water as you can lift, then do some squats with it, and improvise like that with some bigger compound lifts. Training isn't my forte, but that routine looks like loads of little stuff that uses load of energy. Nothing wrong with that, per se', but if you're looking to add some size/strength, I would be looking at a much simpler routine, using heavier weight, personally.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Scoob, is your goal to add some mass? Personally, I wouldn't bother with bicep anything, myself. Dunno how much weight you've got, but I would be inclined to buy some barrels, fill the fcukers with as much water as you can lift, then do some squats with it, and improvise like that with some bigger compound lifts. Training isn't my forte, but that routine looks like loads of little stuff that uses load of energy. Nothing wrong with that, per se', but if you're looking to add some size/strength, I would be looking at a much simpler routine, using heavier weight, personally.


Size and strength mate . you reckon instead of doing 2 set of everything i should just do one set ? but use heavier weight and try n hit failure ?on every exercise?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

when you have gym membership again definitely get back in there doing bench, deadlift, squat and overhead press.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Size and strength mate . you reckon instead of doing 2 set of everything i should just do one set ? but use heavier weight and try n hit failure ?on every exercise?


Not sure I like the routine at all, to be honest mate. I prefer 5x5 style stuff. 5x5 was the best thing that happened to me in the early days. Was doing all that isolate this, bicep that fuzz, getting some shape, but with a weak base; then I started 5x5, and my strength started going up, and so did the look of my physique. Like I say, training isn't my forte, but in the beginning, I think people often fall into doing loads of isolation stuff, and ending up looking like boys with biceps, and no real strength. I like heavy and simple, personally.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

kingdale said:


> when you have gym membership again definitely get back in there doing bench, deadlift, squat and overhead press.


yeah i will do man , be hitting the gym Hard


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Not sure I like the routine at all, to be honest mate. I prefer 5x5 style stuff. 5x5 was the best thing that happened to me in the early days. Was doing all that isolate this, bicep that fuzz, getting some shape, but with a weak base; then I started 5x5, and my strength started going up, and so did the look of my physique. Like I say, training isn't my forte, but in the beginning, I think people often fall into doing loads of isolation stuff, and ending up looking like boys with biceps, and no real strength. I like heavy and simple, personally.


Any chance u can post your 5x5 workout so i can have it for future reference bud ..


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Any chance u can post your 5x5 workout so i can have it for future reference bud ..


Been ages since I've done an actual 5x5 routine mate, now my training has a similar type of theme, but more my own creations. Also, my focus is largely on olympic lifting, so a different bag all together. There is plenty of stuff on the web mate, or one of the other members might have something for you.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Been ages since I've done an actual 5x5 routine mate, now my training has a similar type of theme, but more my own creations. Also, my focus is largely on olympic lifting, so a different bag all together. There is plenty of stuff on the web mate, or one of the other members might have something for you.


yeah thats cool man . im gonna give this p90x a bash anyway , cant do any harm .. i feel better and healthier already  il upload pics on friday so i can look back and see if my body has changed much


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best scooby


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


Altright bud =]



Jay.32 said:


> All the best scooby


cheers mate .. and same for ur competing journal mate =]


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Day 4 - January 24th 2013*

*
*

*
Yoga Exercise*

*
*

Felt like a right muppet doing this exercise . but glad i done it as i needed a good stretch, feel better from it  :bounce:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

To allow my body to grow im going to be working out 4x a week with 3 x Rest days

Check out the Table below for Training Days and Rest Days:


Training Days:

Rest Days:

Monday

Thursday

Tuesday

SaturdayWednesday

SundayFriday

 


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah good plan there mate, 4 on 3 off is what I do.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah good plan there mate, 4 on 3 off is what I do.


think that's the perfect rountine for me aswell bud , reps given since my journal is quiet all the time it's boring need some banter


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

At least you have sensible goals, and are willing to go after them  so get into the routine and just stick to it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

managed to stop or cut down on the booze?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't had any Stella for 27 Days now .. going strong without the alc consumption but i got a few birthdays and 2 stag doo and 3 weddings to attend in the next couple weeks so il be drinking on them of course!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Progress pics so i can look back on!




*
SCOOB'S*

*
QUARKIN'*

*
REVOLUTION*

*
TO*

*
EVOLUTION..!*

*
*

*
JAN 28TH 2013*

*
*


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my honest opinion mate....ur scarily thin. id drop the p90x & any cardio ur currently doing...just focus on getting the food in (dont limit ur food to clean...just get the cals in) and doing *'strong lifts*' type training.

def far too much thinking going on in the way of training splits/diet/cardio etc... get in a gym..train mon/wed/fri as heavy as possible focusing on bench/deads/squats (throw in some isolation stuff at the end if ya like) & eat wtf u want but LOTS of it (make sure ur gettin plenty protein).....stick with this for 2-3 month THEN start looking at ur diet. just get involved atm


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> my honest opinion mate....ur scarily thin. id drop the p90x & any cardio ur currently doing...just focus on getting the food in (dont limit ur food to clean...just get the cals in) and doing *'strong lifts*' type training.
> 
> def far too much thinking going on in the way of training splits/diet/cardio etc... get in a gym..train mon/wed/fri as heavy as possible focusing on bench/deads/squats (throw in some isolation stuff at the end if ya like) & eat wtf u want but LOTS of it (make sure ur gettin plenty protein).....stick with this for 2-3 month THEN start looking at ur diet. just get involved atm


x2 definitely wouldnt be doing so much cardio based training.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

kingdale said:


> x2 definitely wouldnt be doing so much cardio based training.


X3!

Thats what I looked like 2 years ago .

Eat scoobs, eaaaaaat and lift weights


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got to agree Scoobs. I know you're struggling with money at the moment and a gym is outta the question but get saving and sooner in the gym the better. There's gyms nowadays that cost like 10quid a month, sure you could afford one of them. Get eating!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

whats going on scoobs?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Scoobs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Scoobs


Nice bump


----------

